# Thanks Ding-Dings



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Yes I blocked the plate. I've been to IA enough in the last year.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

A Prius with Lizzie and Obama stickers huh? I'd love a look at the driver. I'm going to hold my tongue on this one...still on active duty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Just to clarify, those are IAFF (International Association of Fire Firefighters) stickers endorsing Lizzy and Deval. Blech.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

No violations?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Usually Prius come standard with a Coexist and peace sticker. The Obama sticker is a factory option.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

You're *this close* to being banned.

Please explain why this shouldn't happen.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I had an asshat in a 4 Runner with the standard assortment of bumper stickers driving five below the speed limit on my way to work tonight that could not stay in his own lane.

As I was passing him I said out loud "Hey asshole, why don't you coexist in your OWN DAMN LANE?!"


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> You're *this close* to being banned.
> 
> Please explain why this shouldn't happen.


*En inglés, por favor?*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Bloodhound said:


> Yes I blocked the plate. I've been to IA enough in the last year.


The plate blocker fits right in with the libtard self-expression theme...nice touch.

Damn shame the owner didn't spend as much time maintaining his brake lights as he did expressing himself on that bitchmobile.
"Share the wealth"


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

What plate blocker? I think I have seen that plate recently.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> You're *this close* to being banned.
> 
> Please explain why this shouldn't happen.


I must be missing something? What did the OP do?


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Got a pic of the driver for you...


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Johnny Law said:


> I must be missing something? What did the OP do?


Dunno. Still waiting for Delta to tell me!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Apparently I'm on double secret probation??


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Johnny Law said:


> I must be missing something? What did the OP do?


X2?


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol ding dings. Always makes me chuckle


----------

